# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > حرفه ای: کابل های Twisted Pair را مهندسی تر بشناسیم.

## twinkle

*

کابل های* *Twisted Pair** را مهندسی تر بشناسیم.

*
  

سلام به همه شما دوستان و همراهان همیشگی هیوا
 در این آموزش می خواهیم کابل های Twisted Pair را بیشتر، بهتر و در کل مهندس مدارانه تر بشناسیم. پس از خواندن این آموزش موارد زیر را خواهید آموخت:

با ویژگی های عمومی کابل های Twisted Pair آشنا می شوید.با برخی از اصلاحات تخصصی و تعاریف آن ها آشنا می شوید.اگر کابل های Twisted Pair را *سیم* صدا می زدید، از این به بعد به آن ها *کابل* خواهید گفت!با انواع دسته بندی های کابل های Twisted Pair آشنا خواهید شد.تفاوت های هر دسته از کابل های Twisted Pair را با دیگری یاد می گیرید.یاد می گیرید که واحد اندازه گیری سرعت در انتقال داده Bit Rate است نه پهنای باند.البته ممکن است این ها را از قبل بلد بوده باشید و با خواندن این نوشته، آن ها برای شما یادآوری شوند!
 *
کابل* *Twisted Pair** یا زوج به هم تابیده

*
 *ویژگی های عمومی:

*
تعداد زوج ها بستگی به نوع کابل داردزوج سیم ها در Twisted Pairبا استفاده از رنگ علامت گذاری شده اند.قطر هر سیم بین 0.4 میلی متر تا 0.8 میلی متر است.همه زوجها به وسیله یک غلاف پلاستیکی محافظت شده اند.تابیده شدن باعث کاهش اثر هم شنواییمی شود.هرچه زوج ها بیشتر تابیده شوند اثر Crosstalk کمتر و کابل گرانتر می شود.ضریب پیچش (Twisted Ratio) به تعداد بار پیچش کابل در واحد یک متر و یا یک فوت است.هر چه زوج سیم ها بیشتر تابیده شوند پدیده تضعیفبیشتر می شود!براي کاهش اثر هم شنوایی و کاهش پدیده تضعیف باید تعداد پیچش بهینه باشد. 
*
خصوصیات انتقالی* *کابل* *Twisted Pair*
هم براي انتقال سیگنال آنالوگ و هم براي انتقال سیگنال دیجیتال بکار می رود.در انتقال سیگنال آنالوگ در هر 5 تا 6 کیلومتر به آمپلی فایر نیاز است.نسبت به محیط انتقال Coax و Fiber محدودیت بیشتري در فاصله، پهناي باند و حداکثر Bit Rate دارد.برخلاف Coaxبا توجه به شکل و ساختارش بسیار تحت تاثیر نویز و هم شنوایی است.در انتقال داده دیجیتال فقط در فواصل کوتاه (حدود 100 متر) می توان به نرخ داده های  1 Gbpsو اخیرا 40 Gbps دست یافت.
*
سوال:*
Crosstalk یا اثر هم شنوایی چیست؟چرا با پیچش کابل اثر هم شنوایی کم می شود؟چرا هرچه پیچش زوج ها بیشتر باشد، کابل گرانتر می شود؟ضریب پیچش یا Twisted Ratioچه عددي است؟آیا همه زوج سیم ها درون کابل، ضریب پیچش یکسانی دارند؟
*
پاسخ پرسش ها بالا:*
 سیگنالی که توسط محیط انتقال ( کابل های Twisted Pair و Coax، فیبرنوری، امواج) منتقل شده و به مقصد رسیده لزوما همان سیگنالی نیست که در مبدا تولید و ارسال شده است. چرا؟ چون سیگنال (چه آنالوگ و چه دیجیتال) تحت تاثیر اختلالاتی قرار می گیرند. این اختلالات می توانند :توان سیگنال آنالوگ را کاهش دهند.در سیگنال دیجیتال، مقدار 0 را به 1 و برعکس تبدیل کند.
*
اما این اختلال ها چند نوع هستند؟*
تضعیف یا Attenuationاعوجاج یا Distortionنویز یا Noise
*
تضعیف یا* *Attenuation** چیست؟*
 کاهش  انرژی سیگنال؛ هنگام عبور سیگنال از محیط انتقال بخشی از انرژي سیگنال به  دلیل مقاومت محیط، هدر می رود. مثلاً در محیط سیم ممکن است به گرما تبدیل  شود. میزان تضعیف سیگنال به عواملی مانند فرکانس سیگنال، ویژگی های محیط انتقال مثل جنس سیم و طول سیم و مواردی از این دست وابسته است.


  *

اعوجاج یا* *Distortion** چیست؟*
 تغییرات  در شکل و فرم سیگنال؛ اعوجاع در سیگنال های مرکب که از چندین هارمونی  تشکیل شده اند اتفاق می افتد. اعوجاج ممکن از نوع تاخیری باشد (Delay Distortion) و یا از نوع Intersymbol Distortion (معادل فارسی ندارد). در Delay Distortion  هنگامی که سیگنالی ارسال می شود بخشی هایی از سیگنال با تاخیر بیشتری نسبت  به بخش های دیگر سیگنال به مقصد برسند. این مساله باعث تغییر فاز سیگنال  می شود.

 Intersymbol Distortion در اثر Delay Distortion  به وجود می آید. فرض کنید جریانی از بیت ها بوسیله سیگنال دیجیتال و یا  آنالوگ در حال ارسال باشد.در اثر اعوجاج تاخیري ، برخی از اجزاي سیگنال  تشکیل دهنده یک بیت ، ممکن است در مکان بیت دیگري قرار گرفته و در نتیجه  ارزش آن بیت دچار تغییر شود

.
  *
نویز یا* *Noise** چیست؟*
 اثری است ناخواسته از منابعی غیر از فرستنده که باعث تحریف سیگنال می شود.

 *انواع نویز:

*
نویز حرارتینویز مدولاسیون داخلینویز القایینویز هم شنوایینویز ضربه
*
نویز هم شنوایی یا* *Crosstalk*
 تاثیر یک سیم یا کابل بر روي یک سیم یاکابل دیگر؛ در اثر کوپلینگ الکترومغناطیس اتفاق می افتد. یک سیم نقش آنتن فرستنده و دیگري نقش آنتن گیرنده را بازي می کند. وقتی در حال تماس تلفنی صدایی گرچه ضعیف از مکالمه دیگري را می شنوید مثالی است از نویز هم شنوایی. *بررسی* *نویز* *Crosstalk** در کابل های* *Twisted Pair* هم شنوایی بین زوج سیم های درون کابل. هر زوج سیم در کابل Twisted Pair بر روی زوج سیم های دیگر اثر می گذارد. *نویز* *NEXT** و* *FEXT* اثر هم شنوایی را می توان در Near (نزدیک) و یا در Far (دور) اندازه گیری کرد.


منبع : سایت هیوا شبکه

----------

